# freebsd-update to 10.1-RELEASE-p14 says still on p10



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 11, 2015)

I don't know if this occurred earlier and I missed it but I have a remote server I just updated to 10.1-RELEASE-p14 but `uname -a` says I'm still on p10. When I run `freebsd-update fetch` again, it says no updates are needed cause I'm on p14. I restarted the server.

Seems I read something about this somewhere but haven't found it yet.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 11, 2015)

Ah! Now I'm reminded here.

Use`freebsd-version`


----------

